# M&P15-22P Pistol...



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

*M&P15-22P Pistol*:

Does anyone have one of these?

If so, please tell us about it and/or post a review please.

Thanks!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

they stopped making them after just one year due to a lack of sales
i emailed S&W and that is what they told me


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

hideit said:


> they stopped making them after just one year due to a lack of sales
> i emailed S&W and that is what they told me


Too bad. I was thinking of getting one.


----------

